# Radeon HD 7870 2GB vs. GTX 660 2GB



## Ali67219

So I am looking at these two graphics cards and trying to figure out which one is the better deal.

7870: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418
660: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130825

The main difference I see is the 192-bit vs. 256-bit. The 7870 is $30 more than the 660 but it comes with the 256-bit. Is 256-bit going to make a notable difference compared to 192-bit in which it is worth paying $30 extra to get it? I will probably be at 1080p, so for that case, which is a better choice and is the $30 extra worth it?


----------



## thepoopscooper

go with the 660. the 7870 has many problems, and in gaming the 660 beats it anyway


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> go with the 660. the 7870 has many problems, and in gaming the 660 beats it anyway


Alright, any other comments?


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> go with the 660. the *7870 has many problems*, and in gaming the 660 beats it anyway


Care to elaborate?

All cards will have their quirks but the performance between the two isn't really close with the non Ti getting blown away by the 7870.

660ti vs 7870 is closer and I would give the nod to NV if they were the same price since I like NV card partners like EVGA more but with prices the way they are the 7870 should be the main choice unless you want to save a bit more and go with a 7850 which would also beat the 660.

Though if you want to roll the dice and trust Amazon this MSI 7950 TF would be incredible value though no bundle and most likely a bad ASIC . Since people seem to return them for that and never test OC properly so OC headroom is probably still a toss up..


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> go with the 660. the 7870 has many problems, and in gaming the 660 beats it anyway


You have been on OCN way to long to be making posts such as these. Please. If you don't intend to provide even a shred of evidence, don't make such false statements.... come on...










@OP:

If you're using the lates beta drivers from both camps, this might be a good gauge for performance:
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/12/fall_2012_gpu_driver_comparison_roundup/5

Of course, user experience will vary and *both* camps might have stability issues with their driver set (i'm on 12.11 beta 8 now, btw. No issues whatsoever. However, I am also using an older card so that might be a factor).

Bear in mind that in the above reviews, the 7870 trades blows with the 660*Ti*. The regular 660 should fall below this

The best bang for your buck right now seems to be the 7870.


----------



## zer0d3gree

7870 problems? i think not, my XFX 7870 is phenomenal. I can max out every game i play with great fps as well. have had no problems with it, solid card, i recommend the 7870


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> go with the 660. the 7870 has many problems, and in gaming the 660 beats it anyway


rubbish. as shown by the hardocp review above the HD 7870 competes with GTX 660 Ti. don't make false statements. OP the Gigabyte HD 7870 OC has an excellent cooler. go for it.


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> rubbish. as shown by the hardocp review above the HD 7870 competes with GTX 660 Ti. don't make false statements. OP the Gigabyte HD 7870 OC has an excellent cooler. go for it.


but you are forgetting that all 7870s have a problem with just turning to black screens at random times. in BF3 the 660 gets around 10fps more. in SC2 it gets a good 30fps. Portal 2 is a good 10-15fps increase. Batman Arkham City it gets 5-15fps more. so i am not making false statements.
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/548?vs=660


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> So I am looking at these two graphics cards and trying to figure out which one is the better deal.
> 7870: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418
> 660: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130825
> The main difference I see is the 192-bit vs. 256-bit. The 7870 is $30 more than the 660 but it comes with the 256-bit. Is 256-bit going to make a notable difference compared to 192-bit in which it is worth paying $30 extra to get it? I will probably be at 1080p, so for that case, which is a better choice and is the $30 extra worth it?


Well at 1080p VRAM isn't a factor to be considered at after 2GB, more isn't going to help performance at this lower resolution. As for Bits, the 256 Bit 680 was better than 384 Bit 7970 for quite some time until recent drivers. Don't put much weight into that if performance shows otherwise.

IMO in this order = 660 < 7870 < 660Ti. I'd say the extra $27.56 would be worth it to go for the 7870 in your case and budget allows. The Gigabyte Windforce series are great cards for either AMD or NVidia side. Good luck and please let us know when you made up your mind and pulled the trigger.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> but you are forgetting that all 7870s have a problem with just turning to black screens at random times. in BF3 the 660 gets around 10fps more. in SC2 it gets a good 30fps. Portal 2 is a good 10-15fps increase. Batman Arkham City it gets 5-15fps more. so i am not making false statements.
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/548?vs=660


That was a bad batch of caps which never affected the Gigabyte Windorce models.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> but you are forgetting that all 7870s have a problem with just turning to black screens at random times. in BF3 the 660 gets around 10fps more. in SC2 it gets a good 30fps. Portal 2 is a good 10-15fps increase. Batman Arkham City it gets 5-15fps more. so i am not making false statements.
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/548?vs=660


Those are with the old AMD drivers. The 7870 now leads BF3 and Is equal in Arkham City, could care less about sc2. Thing about all of it though is that the 7870 has a good 10-20fps lead in min FPS, and this is all at stock. Also 7870's don't have a black screen problems, I have seen the cards in action and no black screens. 7870 is equal to a 660ti and is faster even when you overclock both. Why your linking old benchmarks is beyond me.

7970>=gtx680
7950>=gtx670
7870>=gtx660ti
7850>=gtx660
7770>=gtx650ti
7750>=gtx650
$less $more
Note that its pretty close for each compared card, but with overclocking factored in the AMD cards pretty much get a possible >.
enough said


----------



## Jbads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> go with the 660. the 7870 has many problems, and in gaming the 660 beats it anyway


I would say that depends on the game.


----------



## Azuredragon1

7870 better bang for your buck. When OC it will beat a 660ti


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> but you are forgetting that all 7870s have a problem with just turning to black screens at random times. in BF3 the 660 gets around 10fps more. in SC2 it gets a good 30fps. Portal 2 is a good 10-15fps increase. Batman Arkham City it gets 5-15fps more. so i am not making false statements.
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/548?vs=660


those reviews are with older drivers. they are incorrect. read the anandtech article and see the BF3 performance.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6393/amds-holiday-plans-cat1211-new-bundle

also anandtech article does not test at Ultra MSAA 4X . pcper tests BF3 with Ultra 4X MSAA and the performance matches GTX 660 Ti.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Never-Settle-1211-Beta-Driver-Performance-Testing/Battlefield-3

when you have clear data that the HD 7870 competes with GTX 660 Ti with 12.11 drivers don't try to prove otherwise. Also have you seen the performance scaling from overclocking which a HD 7870 gets and how crippled the GTX 660 is because of Nvidia's strict power target restrictions. In fact even a overclocked HD 7850 at 1.2 Ghz is faster than the GTX 660 OC at 1.2 Ghz. . HD 7870 scales anywhere from 15 - 20%.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/19/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7870_oc_video_card_review/4

and again you are spreading misinformation. read this article. sapphire cards seem to be most affected. gigabyte, his and asus confirms their cards have no issues and the corrective action was taken. also all these vendors support their customers in case of any problems. so whats your point.

http://www.behardware.com/html/news/cat4/page1.html


----------



## Derp

Because of Nvidia's higher prices and OC limits it seems like a better idea to go with AMD from the 7850 and up. Read the reviews, especially after the newer drivers have been out.


----------



## XFZhong

If it was me, I'd go for the 7870. Not had any problems with my 7850 in my rig at my parents (like to play BF3 or something with bros whenever I'm home). Uninstalled old drivers, change out old card, install drivers, For 1080p it runs BF3 on max settings fine, I'll have to ask my brothers what other games they played on with it, but with the 7870, that will give you more headroom for max settings than I have. You can find some with decent prices on custom cooled ones.

Also, overclocking these cards are fun, that's a plus?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hangallfanboyz*
> 
> Look at your crazy post count and get back to me old guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure this isn't the only site you shill on, which makes that number even more insane.
> Derpderpderpderpderpderpderpamdisgreatderpderpderpderpderpamdisawesomederpderpderpderpdontbuynvidiaderpderpderpderpderpamdneversettlederpderpderpderpamdisgodderpderpderp
> - Raghu78


Whats wrong with AMD? seems to me like your a Nvidia fanboy or something. I have been in the PC game for a long time and I have yet to see any reason why Nvidia is top dog. Especially when Nvidia only started having the top performing GPU's when DX10 came out. Fact is With 12.11 AMD owns the house, simple as that. GCN is a better architecture plane and simple. See what you may not know about GCN is that it gains more from a OC then kepler, kinda like how fermi gained more then vliw5. I don't care what you do, a 660ti overclocked to the max will still lose out to a 7870 overclocked to the max. Not only that but it will do it with much better min's and will offer overall smoother gaming experience. Why you are so butthurt over that fact is kinda enthralling.

If you really think Nvidia is better this gen then maybe you should go see a doctor so you can get your vision checked because their are plenty of benchmarks backing me up.

Also AMD CPU's side is losing money, the GPU side is doing just fine. Kinda hard to get your foot into a market when Intel has been illegally pushing you away from for so long took its toll on AMD. Have fun with all your future Intel/Nvidia only builds.


----------



## hangallfanboyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Whats wrong with AMD? seems to me like your a Nvidia fanboy or something. I have been in the PC game for a long time and I have yet to see any reason why Nvidia is top dog. Especially when Nvidia only started having the top performing GPU's when DX10 came out. Fact is With 12.11 AMD owns the house, simple as that. GCN is a better architecture plane and simple. See what you may not know about GCN is that it gains more from a OC then kepler, kinda like how fermi gained more then vliw5. I don't care what you do, a 660ti overclocked to the max will still lose out to a 7870 overclocked to the max. Not only that but it will do it with much better min's and will offer overall smoother gaming experience. Why you are so butthurt over that fact is kinda enthralling.
> If you really think Nvidia is better this gen then maybe you should go see a doctor so you can get your vision checked because their are plenty of benchmarks backing me up.
> Also AMD CPU's side is losing money, the GPU side is doing just fine. Kinda hard to get your foot into a market when Intel has been illegally pushing you away from for so long took its toll on AMD. Have fun with all your future Intel/Nvidia only builds.


Blame intel. That's all you amd fans resort to.







Personally I don't give two ***** about amd or nvidia for that matter. Neither side blew me away this gen, both sides equally suck. And no, a 7870 does not beat a 660ti. There is no set max overclock for any gpu across the board, saying that makes you sound like a complete idiot.


----------



## coachmark2

After reading through this thread, I believe we should edit the title to "Flamewar: Do not enter"

Seriously, ladies and gentlemen. Spending time on an online forum bickering back and forth about your favorite brand of graphics card? This is quite sad. Please lets get back to the original purpose of this thread.

Raghu, he's right in that you have a colossal post count and almost every one is in support of AMD graphics cards. You DO constantly try to degrade Nvidia and their GPUs. You're entitled to your opinion and you always have benchmarks to back it up, but it would be unwise to consider you an unbiased source.

Hangallfanboyz, you are an insult to your own forum username. Stop spouting offensive things aimed at Raghu or anybody on OCN.

To Ali, I'm sorry this thread turned into this. I promise you that OCN really is a much better place than is being shown here.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Raghu, he's right in that you have a colossal post count and almost every one is in support of AMD graphics cards. You DO constantly try to degrade Nvidia and their GPUs. You're entitled to your opinion and you always have benchmarks to back it up, but it would be unwise to consider you an unbiased source.


I have not tried to degrade Nvidia or their GPUs. My opinion is AMD offers better perfomance for the money. Obviously others might have different factors (exclusive features like physx, supposedly better drivers) by which they might say Nvidia cards are worth the money . But not so in my opinion. if you have a different opinion thats fine. My posts on GTX 580 have always been very positive. Fermi was clearly better / faster than Cayman from an architectural and performance point of view. the tables have actually turned this generation. a bit late because GCN has taken more time to mature from a software drivers point of view. I think Nvidia Big Kepler GK110 will restore Nvidia's dominance in the high end consumer GPU market.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I'm a AMD fanboy? Because Looking at my two main build I see a Nvidia GPU and Intel CPU in both. Last time I had AMD in my main system was dual 4870's, and they were great! The things Intel did during the Pentium 4 days still sickens me, but I still use their products because their stuff is the only stuff good for SLI/CF. Also I never said a 7870 beats a 660ti Stock, in fact they go back and forth nether wins. But thats when you compare AVG frame rates, 7870 wins at the min frame rates which IMO matters most. *Overclocked the 660ti doesn't have a chance.* Also By Max OC I refer to the Max OC that is normally achieved with that card. Not knowing that makes you the idiot not me.
> This thread is about what is faster a GTX660 or 7870. Clearly its the 7870 by a good margin. \End of thread


Actually it does stand a chance.. The HD7800 series don't have the same bandwidth advantage as the HD7900 series..
It is the bandwidth what kills the Kepler cards compared to highly OC'ed HD7900 series especially when the memory is clocked at 1750-1950 MHz range.
The 7870 and GTX 660 Ti from an unbiased point of view compete very well against each others. It is just the HD7870 offers better bang for the buck that's why people recommend it compared to the GTX 660 Ti which still hangs in HD7950 price range...
They are almost equal in terms of performance on stock and when overclocked.

I've owned a Kepler card in the past and I know what I am saying it is not just a mere speculation...
I had a GTX 670 which overclocks very well (1360 MHz Vs 1228 MHz stock boost) (11% overclock) and the memory from (7430 MHz vs 6008 MHz) (24% memory overclock) .
At those clocks @ 1360/7430 the GTX 670 is about 18-22% faster than @ 1228/6008 MHz due to the scaling in memory clock.
On the other hand memory overclock does almost nothing with Fermis I currently have a GTX 470 when jumping the memory from 1674 to 2000 MHz I only gain 1-2fps.
I would say even with the poor OC in the core with GTX 660 Ti it can compete with an HD7870 if the memory is clocked high enough.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Actually it does stand a chance.. The HD7800 series don't have the same bandwidth advantage as the HD7900 series..
> It is the bandwidth what kills the Kepler cards compared to highly OC'ed HD7900 series especially when the memory is clocked at 1750-1950 MHz range.
> The 7870 and GTX 660 Ti from an unbiased point of view compete very well against each others. It is just the HD7870 offers better bang for the buck that's why people recommend it compared to the GTX 660 Ti which still hangs in HD7950 price range...
> They are almost equal in terms of performance on stock and when overclocked.
> I've owned a Kepler card in the past and I know what I am saying it is not just a mere speculation...
> I had a GTX 670 which overclocks very well (1360 MHz Vs 1228 MHz stock boost) (11% overclock) and the memory from (7430 MHz vs 6008 MHz) (24% memory overclock) .
> At those clocks @ 1360/7430 the GTX 670 is about 18-22% faster than @ 1228/6008 MHz due to the scaling in memory clock.
> On the other hand memory overclock does almost nothing with Fermis I currently have a GTX 470 when jumping the memory from 1674 to 2000 MHz I only gain 1-2fps.
> I would say even with the poor OC in the core with GTX 660 Ti it can compete with an HD7870 if the memory is clocked high enough.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/12/fall_2012_gpu_driver_comparison_roundup/4

The 7870 only gets faster when you OC it. While they are pretty close, the 7870 cost lot less for the same performance. As long as you can clock that 7870 to a higher clock speed then the 660ti It should slightly faster. Don't forget that the 660ti has a Max boost of 1000-1100mhz depending on the card you have, pretty much giving it a equal or higher clock speed compared to the 7870 by default.

GCN > Kepler IMO


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/12/fall_2012_gpu_driver_comparison_roundup/4
> The 7870 only gets faster when you OC it. While they are pretty close, the 7870 cost lot less for the same performance. As long as you can clock that 7870 to a higher clock speed then the 660ti *It should slightly faster*. Don't forget that the 660ti has a Max boost of 1000-1100mhz depending on the card you have, pretty much giving it a equal or higher clock speed compared to the 7870 by default.


Yes. I've seen this review before ...
This proves my point as well. I said before they compete pretty well when OC'ed and at stock..
A single fps or two doesn't count on either side. it still pretty close IMO







.
But I do agree with you however the HD7870 is better purchase since it is cheaper at this point in time







.


----------



## Guovssohas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hangallfanboyz*
> 
> Blame intel. That's all you amd fans resort to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't give two ***** about amd or nvidia for that matter. Neither side blew me away this gen, both sides equally suck. And no, a 7870 does not beat a 660ti. There is no set max overclock for any gpu across the board, saying that makes you sound like a complete idiot.


You're right, the 7870 doesn't beat the 660ti. It's equal, they're basically the same BUT, the 7870 is cheaper. Imo that's the keyword here, value, why buy a 660ti when it's so overpriced? What a waste of a card.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guovssohas*
> 
> You're right, the 7870 doesn't beat the 660ti. It's equal, they're basically the same BUT, the 7870 is cheaper. Imo that's the keyword here, value, why buy a 660ti when it's so overpriced? What a waste of a card.


A 7950 can be had for a small premium over the 660Ti. At the moment however on Amazon, the EVGA 660TI can be had for 270, while the MSi Power Edition 660Ti can be had for 290. Gigabyte 7950 is 300, while the MSi Twin Frozor 7950 is 310.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Ali, if you're going to get a 7870, get this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102983

It's currently out of stock, but it is pre-overclocked by 50mhz, and it's cheaper than the Gigabyte model. That's the one I got, so I'll give you my impressions of it when I receive it sometime next week.


----------



## Skyprey

I will try to come with my point or view, and Every thing i write here is based on my own opinion!
I have bought a asus gtx 660 oc top with 1157 if i remember correct clock speed!
I have tried an xfx 7979 GHz Black edition!
I prefer the gtx for a number of reasons!
Geforce experince, a Nice tool for setting graphics, and a great Way to upgrade drivers! I just find it easier!
I personally do find an improvement when using adaptive v sync!
When i had the xfx card, i would get very impressive fps numbers, but for example bf3 the Way bushed, decals and other dodas in the distance would apear, would be like BAM and theycould be seen, and also in lol, sc2, diablo 3 and metro, I could get ocasional... I guess stuttering would be the best Way to explain it, havent experienced that with geforce card!
In generel the xfx card produced insane fps ( it should Being a top en card ) but its just easier and Way more fluent, atleast for my taste!
So own opinion based on my experience ( btw i dont overclock ) is that you get more fps for less money with amd, but nvidia is more easy going and more fluent! Dont know if This helps just wanted to share my personal opinion


----------



## Cores

My vote goes with the AMD Radeon 7870. I would go with the MSI Hawk Edition if I were to get a 7870, personally.


----------



## amd655

Sorry, but 7870 XT/LE decimates the 660 and 660Ti at it's current price point.


----------



## kennady

My own opinion: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484&Tpk=myst&IsVirtualParent=1

With the Never Settle Reloaded bundle it's nice. My 1st Powercolor card and very happy with it.

I like AMD and Nvidia. MY latest progression xfx4890, 2x xfx4890(sucked), msi460, msi460ti, 2xmsi460ti(sucked), msi6950, msi560ti, 2xmsi560ti, sapphire7950, powercolor7870 XT.

560ti SLI worked well as did an earlier 3850 crossfire. The two I marked sucked never gave me anything but fits.

Performance was great when the xfire/sli worked on those two, but the key is 'when it worked'.

MSI has been the manufacturer of my choice. The Powercolor card is the worst cooling card I have bought, but it has performed very well.


----------



## amd655

Here is something for the guy talking about Fermi and GCN overclocks:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1371616/need-amd-7870-benchmarks-please


----------



## AlDyer

7870 beats a 660 easily I don't understand what people are going on about... My 7870 overclocked beat my friends 670. Don't tell me I am biased, because I just helped two people build their nvidia+intel rigs. Im just running AMD, because they offer better price/performance atm. My CPU is AMD, because I need the extra cores and also I made a wild guess that games would become more multithreaded, which actually may happen because of the new generation of consoles which happen to use 8-core CPUs.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> 7870 beats a 660 easily I don't understand what people are going on about... *My 7870 overclocked beat my friends 670.* Don't tell me I am biased, because I just helped two people build their nvidia+intel rigs. Im just running AMD, because they offer better price/performance atm. My CPU is AMD, because I need the extra cores and also I made a wild guess that games would become more multithreaded, which actually may happen because of the new generation of consoles which happen to use 8-core CPUs.


You're saying that a 7870 overclocked will beat a 670? What benchmark/games did you use to come to this conclusion? Driver version? CPU? RAM?

My 660 Ti beats a slighly overclocked HD 7870 in almost every instance, so don't tell me a 7870 can beat a 670. There's no way that's even possible unless you overclock the 7870 to the moon.

And for reference, I have both a 660 Ti and a 7870. In real world testing, the 660 Ti feels noticeably faster.

On-topic, the HD 7870 is faster than a GTX 660 (non-Ti). No question about that.


----------



## kyismaster

did you seriously just necro this thread lol.

7870 will > 660

660ti will barely > 7870

7950 > 660ti

670 > 7950

7970 > 670

7970 ~ 680 pending which you are looking for, gaming vs mining etc.

me and some other members slugged it out on the new 3dmark.

680 > 7970 on games and 3dmark by a ~ 10% ish margin

But of course 7970 > 680 for bitcoining and any other opencl application,

7970 and 680 slug evenly pending some 3d rendering programs ie. maya, cine4d etc.


----------



## AlDyer

I git a higher 3DMARK 11 than him,but maybe he had something in the background or something and my overclock was VERY high.8934 graphics score. Sorry if was wrong


----------



## Guovssohas

The 7870 is slightly faster, but the difference is very small so it probably doesn't matter which one you get.


----------



## AlDyer

Sorry my phone is being *****.


----------



## deafboy

7870


----------



## Matt-Matt

7870, it beats the 660 in pretty much everything.. Once overclocked the 660 is a joke really.

The 7870 is a tier/class higher then the 660, the 660 competes with the 7850 and the 660ti trades blows with a 7870 (I still beleive the 7870 is a tad better?) - Especially after overclocking, though in this generation nVidia cards use less power. It's funny, in the previous two generations this statement has been reversed.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 7870, it beats the 660 in pretty much everything.. *Once overclocked the 660 is a joke really.*
> 
> The 7870 is a tier/class higher then the 660, the 660 competes with the 7850 and the 660ti trades blows with a 7870 (I still beleive the 7870 is a tad better?) - Especially after overclocking, though in this generation nVidia cards use less power. It's funny, in the previous two generations this statement has been reversed.










....I will slap you right across the face for that comment haha







.. For the price, the 660 is a really really good card, don't say stuff you don't know...

To the OP though, if you don't care about Physx, 3D vision or any stuff Nvidia has that AMD can't compete with, then go for the 7870, *IF* overclocked properly, it will be faster than the 660 in raw FPS


----------



## svenge

Which is faster _at "stock" speeds available at retail_? By that, I don't mean AMD/NVIDIA's reference speeds but pre-overclocked cards like EVGA's FTW models.

I ask this because sometimes I'm asked for recommendations by friends/relatives who aren't comfortable messing with "default" hardware settings...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will slap you right across the face for that comment haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. For the price, the 660 is a really really good card, don't say stuff you don't know...
> 
> To the OP though, if you don't care about Physx, 3D vision or any stuff Nvidia has that AMD can't compete with, then go for the 7870, *IF* overclocked properly, it will be faster than the 660 in raw FPS


I ask this because sometimes I'm asked for recommendations by friends/relatives who aren't comfortable messing with "default" hardware settings...[/quote]

Sure the 660 is a good value/money card but in this case the 7870 is just better value/money as AMD generally always has been, that and the 660 doesn't overclock as well percentage/performance wise in comparison to a 7870


----------



## StayFrosty

The 7870 or the 7870 XT is much better value for your money, you can't go wrong with either but the 7870 will get you much more for your hard earned cash.


----------



## kyismaster

TBH just go with a tahiti LE 7870, cant go wrong with that, its almost a 7950 except with like 256 less cores or something.


----------



## Nevk

get 7870


----------



## .:hybrid:.

disregard this post, decided to throw power consumption to the wind and order the 7870


----------



## GPhalanx

Go with 7870 = bang for the buck


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Any chance you could stretch to something like this?

That would put it to bed, it's far better than both.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131478R


----------



## elocc86

LOL , don't listen to these people, I have the HIS Radeon HD 7870 2GB GHZ Edition IceQ 256-bit
*Screw the GTX 660*
I can OC this card to 1200Mhz GPU Clock/1300Mhz Memory Clock and stay at 38C Temp.
I paid around 300$ for this card at memory express at the time on newegg.ca they are going for 219.00$
and can play anything at ultra settings so far


----------



## AlDyer

7870 Tahiti XT would take the crown and its only like 20 bucks more...


----------



## iRUSH

Honestly, the 7870 about hangs with the 660 ti now. Thanks to the 12.11 beta performance drivers and beyond.


----------



## Sadmoto

I was asking myself the same question a while ago and I went with the Sapphire 7870 XT with a tahiti chip, no problems, no complaints, never goes above 70C after hours of gaming in a warm room and I can play any game smoothly with max settings even being bottlenecked by my cpu








Also AMD has the loaded deals where you get two games, tomb raider $50 and Bioshock Infinite $50 with the card for free.
I got my card for 250 and a 10$ rebate (which I never followed through with >.<) but factor in the games your getting the card for 140~150.
I also heard good things about overclocking these cards but that it also was up to the card you get.

Before this I card I had always used Nvidia and I was sorta nervous with the switch but it was worth it for me and I can't say anything bad about their cards, but their deal with the ingame currency is pretty lame unless you play those games. just my opinion.


----------



## amd655

"1200Mhz GPU Clock/1300Mhz Memory Clock and stay at 38C Temp." yeah, and my grand mother is the president of America....


----------



## Whodat1972

Actions speak more then words...this is what my simple HisIQ 7870 is getting









everything full blast of course


----------

